# Wie tote Fische aufbewahren?



## naturefan (20. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich bin ein absoluter Angelneuling mit nur sehr sehr  wenig Erfahrung.
Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich getötete Fische aufbewahren kann.
Ich möchte (und kann aus Platzgründen, da mein Fahrradanhänger zu klein ist) halt nicht jedes mal so ne riesige Kühlbox mit Eis mitnehmen.
Bein herum suchen in diversen Foren habe ich immer wieder gelesen, die Fische in einen  nassen Stoffbeutel im Schatten aufhängen.
Ich dachte mir dass ich mir eine kleine Kühlbox mitnehme und mit Eis fülle und dieses dann nach Bedarf in den Stoffbeutel mit dem Fisch zu geben.
lappt das und hält das den Fisch soweit frisch das ich ihn noch anschließend verzehren kann?
Ich denke mal dass ich den FIsch vorher auch ausnehmen muss?

Ich hoffe meine Fragen sind nicht alzu dumm, aber ich hab echte keine ERfahrung in solchen Sachen.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten schon mal.

LG *naturfan
*


----------



## skally (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wie tote Fische aufbewahren?*

Moinsen,

nasse Stoffbeutel/handtuch+Schatten aufhängen ist schon okay wenn man keine anderen möglichkeit hat, bezüglich Ballast wie Kühlbox/Eis etc. Sollte es aber an Hochsommertagen nicht übertreiben. 

Habe auch schon bedenkenlos Fisch gegessen der halben Tag so aufbewahrt wurde, geschmeckt hat er auch wie er sollte, und leben tue ich auch noch. ^^ Bloß echt drauf achten Schatten+nasser Stoff.
Wind sorgt zwar dafür des er schneller abtrocknet, aber dafür bleibt er auch kühler!

Fisch würde ich dann aber nicht ausnehmen, so im aufgeschnitten Bereich werden wohl am schnellsten zersetzungprozesse vorhanden sein. Was ja leider passiert sobald der Fisch tot ist. 

Eis stellt halt mitunter des beste da, in einer Kühlbox+Schatten ideal! 
Es gibt solche Textil-Faltbar-Kühtaschen die innen isoliert sind, für nicht viele Euros.
Meines erachtens sehr gebrauchsfähig mit Eis/Kühlakku`s bestückt. Aber nicht platzraubend!

beste grüße


----------



## x2it (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wie tote Fische aufbewahren?*

Hi ist Erfahrungssache. Wenn es Bullenheiß ist solltest du den Fisch nicht die ganze Zeit ungekühlt lassen aber so bei Temperaturen wie jetzt kannst den ruhig 2-3 Std. im Schatten liegen lassen, bis jetzt haben meine Bachforellen immer geschmeckt


----------



## Ein_Angler (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wie tote Fische aufbewahren?*

Was auch geht, ist die Fische ins Wasser zu legen, ist alles besser als sie in die Bullenhitze zu legen.


----------



## Andal (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wie tote Fische aufbewahren?*

Am beste üwwe die Pfann direkt in de Gosch!


----------



## Gondoschir (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wie tote Fische aufbewahren?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Was auch geht, ist die Fische ins Wasser zu legen, ist alles besser als sie in die Bullenhitze zu legen.



Wasser wärmt sich auch auf.
Das beste ist immer noch das feuchte Tuch. Das ist wie ein ökologischer Kühlschrank. Durch das verdunstende Wasser entsteht Kälte.
Die Maurer auffm Bau wickel ihr Bier in nasses Zeitungspapier und stellen es da hin, wo etwas Zugluft geht. Das wird da eiskalt. Wenn man was über Kühlung wissen will, einfach mal nen Maurer fragen. :m

Ganz gut ist es auch da erklärt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N__N8o19yQw


----------



## roki (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie tote Fische aufbewahren?*

Beste Lösung ; Setzkescher, wenn nicht vorhanden feuchtes Tuch , den Fisch nicht aufschneiden


----------



## sprogoe (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie tote Fische aufbewahren?*

besorg dir in der fischabteilung eines supermarktes eine styroporbox mit deckel (in sowas wird denen der fisch angeliefert und sie sind froh, wenn sie die nicht entsorgen müssen).
die passt auch in einen fahradanhänger.
24 std. vorm angeln füllst du dir 4-5 pet-flaschen (0,5 l inhalt) mit wasser und frierst die ein.
morgens dann in die box damit, obenauf die kleinteileboxen, die du am angelplatz wieder aus der box nimmst und stattdessen die gefangenen fische nicht ausgenommen in plastiktüten verpackt in die box legen und die eisflaschen obenauf. deckel immer auf die box legen.
so bleiben sie den ganzen tag eiskalt.
mache ich schon seit jahren so.

gruß siggi


----------



## Stulle (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie tote Fische aufbewahren?*

Bei so einem wetter Tags über mit nassem tuch in den Schatten. Nachts ins feuchte gras. Zum transport in die Plastik Tüte


----------



## Soak (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie tote Fische aufbewahren?*

Kauf dir doch im Supermarkt so eine Isolierte Plastiktüte, und mach da ein zwei gefrorene PET Flaschen rein.
Nimmt auch nicht allzuviel Platz weg, und da passen schon auch ein paar Fische rein.


----------

